# Anyone with problems with ET ? Cervical dilation needed?



## ABUK (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi 
I am on my second FET
1st fresh IVF cycle ET took 40mins 1st FEt the same issue even with the resident expert.
Now with another clinic and after 1 scan they recommended cervical dilation under local anaesthetic.
Has anyone else had this? It was painful and now it is recomended that I go for laproscopy to check if my tubes are blocked (as  the HSG was also a nightmare), hysterocopy and cervical dilation under general anesthetic. 
My uterus is bent backwards and i have a u bend in my cervix !  
Just wondering if there are any like souls out there xx


----------



## Ryles33 (May 5, 2010)

Hi Abuk,

I could have written your post myself!!! I had a FET in June this year and it was terrible. Basically during my dummy ET the docs found it impossible. I actually passed out with the pain  

Anyway for ET i had to be sedated and they still had big probs doing it. It took them about 30 mins. Needless to say it didnt work. When I had my follow up appt the consultant said that I have a severe tilted uterus and a u bend just like you. He also said prior to my next FET i will need cervical dilation and a hysteroscopy. I will be having this done under GA and then the FET will need to take place a few weeks later as apparently the dilation does not work for that long.

In 2007 I had twin boys via IVF and yes they found the ET slightly difficult but nowhere near as bad as my recent one   I dont really know why it' s got worse? I also had a HSG in April 10 and the doc done it as easy as pie so I am slightly confused  

All I know is it's not nice is it!! What clinic are you with? I am with Hammersmith Hospital in London. Its nice to know that there is someone else out there like me

xx


----------

